# Terminator Genysis



## Sgt_Gath

*Terminator Genisys *


Well... Damn! The summer movie season is 2 for 2 so far. 

Like JW, this was actually *a lot* better than I thought it'd be, and significantly smarter.

I'd rate it as being behind the first two movies, but better than either "Terminator 3" or "Terminator Salvation."

*Pros:*

The action's good, and I'd actually rate the story and pacing as being a bit better than Jurassic World's. It's more intense, and there's more of a legitimate sense of peril. It's _certainly_ got a better twist to it.

Like JW, there's a lot of humor reminiscent of Marvel here as well. I thought the vast majority of it managed to find its mark. It might have even done so more effectively than "Age of Ultron," which personally struck me as being a bit too self-conscious at points.

The special effects are *substantially* better than those in Jurassic World.​
*Cons:*

Some of the action set pieces were too overblown. It sort of ruined suspension of disbelief at certain points.

As much as I hate to say it, I'm really just not all that big a fan of Emilia Clarke's acting. She deliberately. goes. out. of. her. way. to. over. enunciate and over emote a lot of her lines. When she tries to act "tough," it basically just comes off like...







Don't get me wrong though. She hardly ruins it. She's actually really good in a few scenes. She's just the obvious "weak link" in an otherwise remarkably strong cast.

The ending was a bit too "happy." However, I guess that's to be expected given that they're trying to set up a sequel.​
Overall, I really enjoyed it. It was a great "popcorn" flick.

It is, honestly, a movie that just kind of goes to highlight the new trend in "reboot" cinema. Sure, it kind of comes off like being amateurish fan fiction given a multi-million dollar budget. To a certain extent, that's exactly what it is. At the the same time, however, it is _ambitious and lovingly crafted_ amateurish multi-million dollar fan fiction, made by people who obviously give a damn about the franchises they're trying to revive.

Compared to the cynical and lazy cash grabs of prior decades? I can live with that. :shrug:

*7 out of 10*


----------



## Mr. H.

The trailer looks overly CGI.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

No Linda Hamilton = no thanks.


----------



## prison/con.net

yeah, Linda made it happen. After II, they were trash.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Mr. H. said:


> The trailer looks overly CGI.



To be fair, there was actually less CGI, and better CGI, than in the new Jurassic Park movie. lol



Delta4Embassy said:


> No Linda Hamilton = no thanks.





prison/con.net said:


> yeah, Linda made it happen. After II, they were trash.



Yeah. The replacement girl does her best, but she's ultimately not quite up to snuff.


----------



## Politico

Delta4Embassy said:


> No Linda Hamilton = no thanks.


What? You don't think the 25 year old Millennial girl is not believable as Sarah Connor? How dare you!!


----------



## Indofred

Delta4Embassy said:


> No Linda Hamilton = no thanks.



One off on that one.
That new lass had got "cute, but really sexy" off to perfection.
I'd do her.
To the rest of the film - it was red hot, filled with loads of action and the storyline kept it interesting.
All in all, I'd very strongly recommend all action film fans to watch it.


----------



## GHook93

It looks to be a stinker! Rotten Tomatoes isn't always right, but when a movie gets such low consensus you are better off saving your cash. 

I loved the T1 and T2 and was one of the few that actually like T3 (since it continued the story and showed the start of the war). Salvation was a horrendous movie. I was glad they finally got to the actual war, but it was horrible. Then we get Genisys which is again has the time travel theme. I knew it was doomed, because there is nothing new they could bring to the time travel theme. So of course they have to bring a ton of illogical twists that will destroy the movie.

Terminator Genisys 2015 - Rotten Tomatoes

I think most terminator fans wanted it to pick up right after T3 and see how the humans actually fight the war and eventually win the war!

I will wait for this to get to HBO!


----------



## Mr. H.

Sgt_Gath said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The trailer looks overly CGI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, there was actually less CGI, and better CGI, than in the new Jurassic Park movie. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Linda Hamilton = no thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prison/con.net said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, Linda made it happen. After II, they were trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. The replacement girl does her best, but she's ultimately not quite up to snuff.
Click to expand...

If we want fairness out of you, we'll ask for it.


----------



## Rocko

The last two Terminator movies were God awful.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

T1 was classic and T2 was a solid sequel but everything after has been just Hollyweird attempt to make money off a franchise that should have stopped after the sequel. 

It is like Mad Max and Mad Max II were great and then Mad Max III was too much of Hollywood, and I am waiting for the new one ( Mad Max ) to come to Redbox and will do the same with the new T movie too.

Star Wars is the one I am waiting to see and hope it does not make me want to take a lightsaber to my eyes.


----------



## GHook93

Rocko said:


> The last two Terminator movies were God awful.



Salvation was awful, but T3 had it's moments.


----------



## Montrovant

Like Spider Man 2, I've never understood the appeal of Terminator 2.  The kid that played John Connor was horrible; every scene he was in was ruined by his terrible acting.  Turning the machine more 'human' was bad enough as a concept and even worse in practice.  Suddenly, at the end, he's a soft, sympathetic father figure with a thumbs up sinking into the molten metal!  

I've watched the series again fairly recently (although I haven't seen the new one yet).  T1 is a classic.  T2 is acceptable but extraordinarily overhyped.  T3 was decent, Salvation was pretty bad.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Mr. H. said:


> The trailer looks overly CGI.


The TV trailers were actually pulled from pre production footage.

I give the movie 8.5/10

A great time. The did a great job paying tribute to the originals.

My only real gripe was they spoiled the big twist in the trailers. It could have been a "say what" moment.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> T1 was classic and T2 was a solid sequel but everything after has been just Hollyweird attempt to make money off a franchise that should have stopped after the sequel.
> 
> It is like Mad Max and Mad Max II were great and then Mad Max III was too much of Hollywood, and I am waiting for the new one ( Mad Max ) to come to Redbox and will do the same with the new T movie too.
> 
> Star Wars is the one I am waiting to see and hope it does not make me want to take a lightsaber to my eyes.


I couldn't stand the new Mad Max movie and didn't finish it. Lots of good reviews but it looked too much like a video game to me.


----------



## Montrovant

Iceweasel said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> T1 was classic and T2 was a solid sequel but everything after has been just Hollyweird attempt to make money off a franchise that should have stopped after the sequel.
> 
> It is like Mad Max and Mad Max II were great and then Mad Max III was too much of Hollywood, and I am waiting for the new one ( Mad Max ) to come to Redbox and will do the same with the new T movie too.
> 
> Star Wars is the one I am waiting to see and hope it does not make me want to take a lightsaber to my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't stand the new Mad Max movie and didn't finish it. Lots of good reviews but it looked too much like a video game to me.
Click to expand...


Did you like the older Mad Max movies?  I thought the look was pretty similar, if more polished in the newer movie.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Montrovant said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> T1 was classic and T2 was a solid sequel but everything after has been just Hollyweird attempt to make money off a franchise that should have stopped after the sequel.
> 
> It is like Mad Max and Mad Max II were great and then Mad Max III was too much of Hollywood, and I am waiting for the new one ( Mad Max ) to come to Redbox and will do the same with the new T movie too.
> 
> Star Wars is the one I am waiting to see and hope it does not make me want to take a lightsaber to my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't stand the new Mad Max movie and didn't finish it. Lots of good reviews but it looked too much like a video game to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you like the older Mad Max movies?  I thought the look was pretty similar, if more polished in the newer movie.
Click to expand...

I hated the new one. It felt both aimless & soulless. The original was fantastic


----------



## Iceweasel

Montrovant said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> T1 was classic and T2 was a solid sequel but everything after has been just Hollyweird attempt to make money off a franchise that should have stopped after the sequel.
> 
> It is like Mad Max and Mad Max II were great and then Mad Max III was too much of Hollywood, and I am waiting for the new one ( Mad Max ) to come to Redbox and will do the same with the new T movie too.
> 
> Star Wars is the one I am waiting to see and hope it does not make me want to take a lightsaber to my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't stand the new Mad Max movie and didn't finish it. Lots of good reviews but it looked too much like a video game to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you like the older Mad Max movies?  I thought the look was pretty similar, if more polished in the newer movie.
Click to expand...

Yes, I really like the original. I saw it before knowing anything about it and was impressed. It had an actual story not just a bunch of extreme bullshit for visual effect.


----------



## Montrovant

When you talk about the original do you guys mean Mad Max or The Road Warrior?  Mad Max was quite a bit different from The Road Warrior and Beyond Thunderdome.

I agree that the new one was pretty thin story-wise, but I enjoyed it.  It was more a fun revisiting of that world than anything for me.

Oh, and I don't know that the older movies really hold up that well over time.


----------



## Moonglow

Mr. H. said:


> The trailer looks overly CGI.


Most of the movie is, duh...Do you think Ahnold is that young looking still?


----------



## Moonglow

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> T1 was classic and T2 was a solid sequel but everything after has been just Hollyweird attempt to make money off a franchise that should have stopped after the sequel.
> 
> It is like Mad Max and Mad Max II were great and then Mad Max III was too much of Hollywood, and I am waiting for the new one ( Mad Max ) to come to Redbox and will do the same with the new T movie too.
> 
> Star Wars is the one I am waiting to see and hope it does not make me want to take a lightsaber to my eyes.


the last three bombs of the sequel I had to take my wife to again reinforced the reason why I never saw the first movie until 1982...


----------



## JoeMoma

I saw Terminator G. today.  Being a terminator fan, I found it quite entertaining though not up to the standards of T1 or T2.  

Linda H is a hard act to follow as Sarah Connor.  That said, I think Clarke was okay in the role.  One thing I wish could have gone further which I enjoyed more than this last movie was The Sarah Connor Chronicles.


----------



## Montrovant

JoeMoma said:


> I saw Terminator G. today.  Being a terminator fan, I found it quite entertaining though not up to the standards of T1 or T2.
> 
> Linda H is a hard act to follow as Sarah Connor.  That said, I think Clarke was okay in the role.  One thing I wish could have gone further which I enjoyed more than this last movie was The Sarah Connor Chronicles.



I enjoyed TSCC.  I thought Lena Headey did a good job, and I'm a fan of Summer Glau as well.


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> Like Spider Man 2, I've never understood the appeal of Terminator 2.  The kid that played John Connor was horrible; every scene he was in was ruined by his terrible acting.  Turning the machine more 'human' was bad enough as a concept and even worse in practice.  Suddenly, at the end, he's a soft, sympathetic father figure with a thumbs up sinking into the molten metal!
> 
> I've watched the series again fairly recently (although I haven't seen the new one yet).  T1 is a classic.  T2 is acceptable but extraordinarily overhyped.  T3 was decent, Salvation was pretty bad.



Spider-Man with Doc Oct, seriously you couldn't see the appeal? Best of all the Spider-Man movies.

T2 worked because of the suspense of a the chase scenes. Come on the opening chase scene was awesome. The liquid metal terminator was cool. John Conor was that bad, but either way Linda Hamilton's transformation into a bad ass was classic. 

I watched T2 again a few years ago and loved it.


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw Terminator G. today.  Being a terminator fan, I found it quite entertaining though not up to the standards of T1 or T2.
> 
> Linda H is a hard act to follow as Sarah Connor.  That said, I think Clarke was okay in the role.  One thing I wish could have gone further which I enjoyed more than this last movie was The Sarah Connor Chronicles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed TSCC.  I thought Lena Headey did a good job, and I'm a fan of Summer Glau as well.
Click to expand...

It started out strong, but the second season was good awful and they once again poorly castes John Conor.


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Spider Man 2, I've never understood the appeal of Terminator 2.  The kid that played John Connor was horrible; every scene he was in was ruined by his terrible acting.  Turning the machine more 'human' was bad enough as a concept and even worse in practice.  Suddenly, at the end, he's a soft, sympathetic father figure with a thumbs up sinking into the molten metal!
> 
> I've watched the series again fairly recently (although I haven't seen the new one yet).  T1 is a classic.  T2 is acceptable but extraordinarily overhyped.  T3 was decent, Salvation was pretty bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spider-Man with Doc Oct, seriously you couldn't see the appeal? Best of all the Spider-Man movies.
> 
> T2 worked because of the suspense of a the chase scenes. Come on the opening chase scene was awesome. The liquid metal terminator was cool. John Conor was that bad, but either way Linda Hamilton's transformation into a bad ass was classic.
> 
> I watched T2 again a few years ago and loved it.
Click to expand...


I thought the first Raimi Spider Man was better.  Doc Oc was poorly and inconsistently written, in fact the entire script was.  "Here is a glowing chip surrounded by some simple plastic at the top of my octopus arm construct!  I sure hope nothing bad happens to it, that would be a disaster!".    Then there's how sometimes when Doc Oc walked around it created tremors and huge noises, then at other times he could be completely silent.  Or a host of other problems.  Add in that McGuire seemed even whinier and cheezier than in the first movie and no, I don't get the appeal.

I'm not saying SM2 was close to as bad as the third film, but it was far from the amazing film I often see it described as. 

With T2, I always felt that the CGI was a big part of the draw.   'Oooo, look at the nifty liquid metal terminator!'.  That didn't appeal to me all that much and the real meat of the movie was lacking IMO.  Watchable, but not close to the original.


----------



## GHook93

I finally got around to seeing this after being a fan of the first 1 terminators.

It actually started out good. I liked the future scenes. I liked seeing the humans fights back and defeat Skynet and seeing the Terminator go back in time. It was a little nostalgic seeing young Arnold about to take the punk’s clothes.

I actually thought to myself. It is not great but not nearly as bad as they said it was. Then robot John Conor comes in and it went downhill from there fast. 

It was easily the worst one. The writing sucked, Kyle Reese was one of the best hero’s in movie history and the knew guy turned him into a very likeable character, he had zero chemistry with the Mother of Dragons.

I believe it killed the franchise. They were in the right track with Salvation.  It was just that Salvation was a horrible movie. The time travel aspect has been played out. Show the war. That is what fans wanted (not sure if they care about it now).


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## JoeMoma

GHook93 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Spider Man 2, I've never understood the appeal of Terminator 2.  The kid that played John Connor was horrible; every scene he was in was ruined by his terrible acting.  Turning the machine more 'human' was bad enough as a concept and even worse in practice.  Suddenly, at the end, he's a soft, sympathetic father figure with a thumbs up sinking into the molten metal!
> 
> I've watched the series again fairly recently (although I haven't seen the new one yet).  T1 is a classic.  T2 is acceptable but extraordinarily overhyped.  T3 was decent, Salvation was pretty bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spider-Man with Doc Oct, seriously you couldn't see the appeal? Best of all the Spider-Man movies.
> 
> T2 worked because of the suspense of a the chase scenes. Come on the opening chase scene was awesome. The liquid metal terminator was cool. John Conor was that bad, but either way Linda Hamilton's transformation into a bad ass was classic.
> 
> I watched T2 again a few years ago and loved it.
Click to expand...

I loved T2.  It helped to propel Arnold to super stardom.  T2 would had been a logical movie to end the Terminator franchise in my opinion with Skynet having been adverted.  I did enjoy the rest of the Terminator Franchise simply because I like the action and special effects.  But there will never be a Sarah Conner like Linda Hamilton.


----------



## JoeMoma

Terminator Genysis seems to screw the timeline a lot for the Franchise.  Looks like Judgement Day may finally be adverted for good; however, it also seems that Kyle Reese and Sarah Conner are not going to make a John Conner in this timeline.


----------



## Montrovant

JoeMoma said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Spider Man 2, I've never understood the appeal of Terminator 2.  The kid that played John Connor was horrible; every scene he was in was ruined by his terrible acting.  Turning the machine more 'human' was bad enough as a concept and even worse in practice.  Suddenly, at the end, he's a soft, sympathetic father figure with a thumbs up sinking into the molten metal!
> 
> I've watched the series again fairly recently (although I haven't seen the new one yet).  T1 is a classic.  T2 is acceptable but extraordinarily overhyped.  T3 was decent, Salvation was pretty bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spider-Man with Doc Oct, seriously you couldn't see the appeal? Best of all the Spider-Man movies.
> 
> T2 worked because of the suspense of a the chase scenes. Come on the opening chase scene was awesome. The liquid metal terminator was cool. John Conor was that bad, but either way Linda Hamilton's transformation into a bad ass was classic.
> 
> I watched T2 again a few years ago and loved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I loved T2.  It helped to propel Arnold to super stardom.  T2 would had been a logical movie to end the Terminator franchise in my opinion with Skynet having been adverted.  I did enjoy the rest of the Terminator Franchise simply because I like the action and special effects.  But there will never be a Sarah Conner like Linda Hamilton.
Click to expand...


I think T2 is overrated.  The first is very much the best.  T2 had too much of the liquid metal effects just because they were unusual at the time, and the terminator was far too humanized.

On the other hand, T2 is much better than the rest of the movies after it.

I liked Lena Headey as Sarah Conner in the TV series.  I wish that had lasted longer.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

*Illiterate Language Lords*


Why do the producers purposely misspell _Genesis_?  We waste billions on education only to have the degree-enabled reverse it.


----------



## Montrovant

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Illiterate Language Lords*
> 
> 
> Why do the producers purposely misspell _Genesis_?  We waste billions on education only to have the degree-enabled reverse it.



Why was 'Terminator Genisys' spelled with a 'Y'?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Montrovant said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Illiterate Language Lords*
> 
> 
> Why do the producers purposely misspell _Genesis_?  We waste billions on education only to have the degree-enabled reverse it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why was 'Terminator Genisys' spelled with a 'Y'?
Click to expand...

*Apostrophe Catastrophe*

I don't buy their cover story; Hollywood moguls are part of the regime's game plan to dumb-down America.  Why is _The Emperor's Club _not _The Emperors' Club, _since it is about numerous emperors the HeirHead students are preordained to follow?  Why isn't the Infiniti car spelled with a Y?


----------



## Montrovant

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Illiterate Language Lords*
> 
> 
> Why do the producers purposely misspell _Genesis_?  We waste billions on education only to have the degree-enabled reverse it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why was 'Terminator Genisys' spelled with a 'Y'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Apostrophe Catastrophe*
> 
> I don't buy their cover story; Hollywood moguls are part of the regime's game plan to dumb-down America.  Why is _The Emperor's Club _not _The Emperors' Club, _since it is about numerous emperors the HeirHead students are preordained to follow?  Why isn't the Infiniti car spelled with a Y?
Click to expand...


At least with Infiniti, I would guess it is to stand out.  I have no idea whether The Emperor's Club is a poor choice or not, having not watched the movie.


----------

